# retirement livery wanted in/around cheshire



## throwawayaccount (16 August 2021)

looking for a retirement livery for my mare, who is 16 hands and well behaved/generally easy to handle when she's not being boxrested 

safe turnout is essential, as is good management who provide regular updates. i'd still like to visit her so this must be allowed.

thank you x


----------



## Asha (16 August 2021)

The chap who runs Mustang transport does retirement livery . It’s worth messaging him . He’s on the outskirts of Tarporley I think


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (16 August 2021)

Arley Moss offer retirement livery.


----------



## RachelFerd (16 August 2021)

Farmhouse Retirement Livery - https://www.farmhouseretirementlivery.co.uk/ - I have my old boy here as he can't cope with 24/7 turnout in winter.


----------



## throwawayaccount (23 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Arley Moss offer retirement livery.
		
Click to expand...

had a look there but they don't offer stabled livery for retired horses, despite clearly stating on the website that they do during winter. so it was pretty much a wasted drive. they don't allow you to really do anything with the horses once they're in a herd...which is fine if that's what you want, but its very limiting to only be able to interact with them in the field and not being able to bring them out at any occasion. 

going to view farmhouse, that seems to tick the boxes so far!


----------



## Bojingles (30 August 2021)

Asha said:



			The chap who runs Mustang transport does retirement livery . It’s worth messaging him . He’s on the outskirts of Tarporley I think
		
Click to expand...

It's not what I'd call retirement livery. He turns them out on grass for a short while and then on to stubble with hay. It's miserable.


----------



## Pickelina (16 September 2021)

Also when we went to Arley for the dressage a month or two ago there was a fair bit of ragwort under the electric fence boundaries


----------



## eahotson (30 September 2021)

Pickelina said:



			Also when we went to Arley for the dressage a month or two ago there was a fair bit of ragwort under the electric fence boundaries 

Click to expand...

They are much further out.


----------



## eahotson (30 September 2021)

throwawayaccount said:



			had a look there but they don't offer stabled livery for retired horses, despite clearly stating on the website that they do during winter. so it was pretty much a wasted drive. they don't allow you to really do anything with the horses once they're in a herd...which is fine if that's what you want, but its very limiting to only be able to interact with them in the field and not being able to bring them out at any occasion.

going to view farmhouse, that seems to tick the boxes so far!
		
Click to expand...

They do have a couple of stables for an emergency


----------



## throwawayaccount (1 October 2021)

eahotson said:



			They do have a couple of stables for an emergency
		
Click to expand...

you're correct to an extent. they have a barn to bring in for emergencies or a few makeshift stables in its own block- but they don't allow permanent use of these stables and even then, you're not supposed to do it yourself

the website itself states (under the Retirement Livery at Grass section).. 
*"We are also able to offer stabled full livery in the winter should you require this"*

but then when I asked I was this was a completely different thing and would require a waiting list.

i'm sorted now so don't need any more suggestions, thanks all x


----------



## emfen1305 (27 January 2022)

I know this is an old thread but  wanted to see if anyone had any more suggestions? I’ve emailed Cheshire retirement livery and farmhouse (would definitely be my first choice) but not heard back yet and no idea if they have wait lists. I’m not keen on arley either so if anyone has any other recommendations that would be fab!


----------



## RachelFerd (28 January 2022)

emfen1305 said:



			I know this is an old thread but  wanted to see if anyone had any more suggestions? I’ve emailed Cheshire retirement livery and farmhouse (would definitely be my first choice) but not heard back yet and no idea if they have wait lists. I’m not keen on arley either so if anyone has any other recommendations that would be fab!
		
Click to expand...

Try social media messaging to contact Farmhouse - they came back to me on FB quickly. I keep in touch with them re. my retired horse there on Whatsapp - they're super responsive (but probably full).


----------



## emfen1305 (28 January 2022)

RachelFerd said:



			Try social media messaging to contact Farmhouse - they came back to me on FB quickly. I keep in touch with them re. my retired horse there on Whatsapp - they're super responsive (but probably full).
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou! Yes they came back to me on Facebook, full with a list unfortunately but thanks!


----------



## dancingkris (11 February 2022)

I have my boy up at Padwick Farm in Leek....he retired at the grand old age of 9 and has been there a few months. They're out in herds in summer and in for a few months over winter in barns....my boy seems to love it.....hes fat, fluffy and filthy and seems very happy and settled. Its not extortionatly expensive either and run by very nice people x


----------



## emfen1305 (12 February 2022)

dancingkris said:



			I have my boy up at Padwick Farm in Leek....he retired at the grand old age of 9 and has been there a few months. They're out in herds in summer and in for a few months over winter in barns....my boy seems to love it.....hes fat, fluffy and filthy and seems very happy and settled. Its not extortionatly expensive either and run by very nice people x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! This is where Buddy will be going in a couple of weeks so maybe see you around!


----------



## throwawayaccount (13 November 2022)

Bumping an old thread again, now considering retirement livery again for my mare//24/7 turnout with assistance.


----------



## eahotson (13 November 2022)

Mine is at Arley Hall.Out all year round.Big fields.Rugging encouraged. He and I are very happy.


----------

